# Anyone want to fish new years? (1/2-1/5)



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

My buddy backed out, and I want to fish some saltwater new years. Originally we were going to grand isle but I am open to anything. Bringing my kayak, possibly a back bay boat. Or fish in someone else's boat and I buy gas/beer/etc? I am even open to crewing a offshore or overnight trip :cheers:


----------

